# which is better going it alone or using a agent for visa process



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

i was just talking to the hubby and we are gathering info for the tra and we are wondering if its better and easier to use an agent.
or is it just as handy to apply your self any body any views on it


----------



## newlife33 (Aug 1, 2007)

The good thing about getting an agent is that the agent will have experience with the whole process, so you won't get surprised by any sudden obstacles. The main drawback is that it will cost money to get an agent. If you have money to spare, I say get the agent.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I have to agree with Newlife33. If you can spare the money use an agent! It is so much smoother and it seems to take quicker to get Permanent Residency too. The agent holds your hand right through the process, telling you step by step exactly which documents you need as you go along. It really takes as much of the headache out of doing this as is physically possible. It was worth every penny for us.


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi
Would you reccomend the agents you used? If so could you give me their name please as there are so many of them, it would be good to use one that has already proved themselves.

Thanks


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jules said:


> Hi
> Would you reccomend the agents you used? If so could you give me their name please as there are so many of them, it would be good to use one that has already proved themselves.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jules

we are looking at go Matilda i can send you their email address if you want so far we are only chatting with them adding up if its worth spending the money we were chatting with one of the agents and she knew her stuff and as promised sent us an email this morning on all the details we requested.
the fee is reasonable as well and they have said we could have our visa with in 5 months so happy days there
pm if you want a copy of the email what visa are you applying for!


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Here you go. 

Migration Agents Registration Authority


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## tina&steve (Aug 19, 2007)

*agents*

hi

we are currently in the process of emigrating, is it imigrating or emigrating??? oh well, but we are using an agent and i think if we didnt use them we would definetly not have managed, we have just got through the trades recognition and are now applying for the visa. we have used concept australia and it has been money very well spent


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

From the people I talked to, doing it yourself is only reasonable if you have a lot of free time. For people who are working and have very busy lives, it's too much trouble.


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

I have the time to do it all, but I want to get it right!
We are by no means rich and I would love not to spend £2000 on an agent, however if it means our application is done properly by someone who knows what to do and what is expected I think it will be money well spent. After all how much would we be wasting if I put everything together (certifying it all too) and got it wrong!! aaarrgghhhh. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## tina&steve (Aug 19, 2007)

We are paying £1500 to concept australia to do everything and they are very helpful. As we are not married they have helped us get all the paperwork ready to send off for our defacto and have given us a lot of advice and what to do about step children who are NOT coming with us. But themain reason to use one is they tell you when to send things off and what the next step is.

Tina


----------



## buhayx2 (Aug 5, 2007)

...i think i found you peeps...seems ur discussing migrating to australia...can someone guide me please...i'm currently working here in saudi arabia, i want to find a better or greener i should say..maybe after i finish my contract here. any age limit?...so how will i start? agents...where can i find reliable and legal one....and how long will it take me to... thanks in advance...


----------



## tina&steve (Aug 19, 2007)

concept australia only charge £1500 money well spent!


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

Jules said:


> I have the time to do it all, but I want to get it right!
> We are by no means rich and I would love not to spend £2000 on an agent, however if it means our application is done properly by someone who knows what to do and what is expected I think it will be money well spent. After all how much would we be wasting if I put everything together (certifying it all too) and got it wrong!! aaarrgghhhh. Decisions, decisions.



hiya iv just bin reading your thread and im in exactly the same position...let me no ow you go on if you dont mind and have you found any agents with reasonable cost??az like you i am not rich hahaha xxthanxsxx


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi

We have decided to go with Global Visas, they charge £1500 + VAT payable in 6 installments (£293 per month).
We have only just started the process so can't comment on their performance, however having seen some of the paperwork we need to do, I think it will be money well spent just to make sure it is all correct before being submitted.
Good luck, keep us informed.


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

oh my god i no wot u mean were not rich ither lol and could do wiv savin the 2000 4 the agent lol do u no ov any good agents that charge reasonable rates?


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Have had many quotes some lower, some higher but it all comes down to who you feel will do the best job and who you feel comfortable with. We chose Global Visas.
Good luck


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking how much do they charge??iv heard go matilda are a good company but ivnot yet had time to check them out.


----------



## morganpaige (Sep 19, 2007)

Jules said:


> Have had many quotes some lower, some higher but it all comes down to who you feel will do the best job and who you feel comfortable with. We chose Global Visas.
> Good luck


sorry just looked you at ur thread they charge 1500 lol sorry lol xx


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi
They are charging £1500 + VAT but you pay in 6 installments which helps bring it to a manageable £293 per month. Not such a big shock to the bank balance that way!! lol


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

no probs .


----------



## amanda (Sep 26, 2007)

is that jules and keiran by any chance


----------



## STGO (Nov 11, 2007)

tina&steve said:


> hi
> 
> we are currently in the process of emigrating, is it imigrating or emigrating???



Emigrating is leaving a Country, Immigrating is entering. Hope this helps Tina/Steve

Using an agent is the way forward if you have the spare cash, but not if it means i have to cut a corner on your pack-up and shipping!!


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Amanda

No. Not Jules and Kieran sorry.


----------



## amanda (Sep 26, 2007)

Jules said:


> Hi Amanda
> 
> No. Not Jules and Kieran sorry.


Oh no problem just some people we thoought had been thinking of the move, like us, what partof oz are you in Jules, whats your current situation


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Amanda

We are still in Wales at the mo, just waiting on my husbands boss to sort out the work ref so we can send it to the TRA. I hate waiting! but have learnt from past experiences to let things take their course, if it's meant to be and all that! Hoping to go somewhere about half hour from Brisbane.
How about you? Whats your situation?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jules said:


> Hi Amanda
> 
> We are still in Wales at the mo, just waiting on my husbands boss to sort out the work ref so we can send it to the TRA. I hate waiting! but have learnt from past experiences to let things take their course, if it's meant to be and all that! Hoping to go somewhere about half hour from Brisbane.
> How about you? Whats your situation?


hi girls hope you don't mind me joining in; 
Takes ages we are in the same boat waiting for my hubby boss to fax over a letter to our agent for TRA such a long waiting game i just hope we get it back and are able to put in for out visa before christmas . we are moving to Brisbane to well more up on the sunshine coast. cant wait
Niamh


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Niamh

We are still trying to decide where to head for, it's difficult when the only info you have to go on is off the net!! Have been looking at Cleveland recently, it looks quite nice. Have you been out there at all?
Julie


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jules said:


> Hi Niamh
> 
> We are still trying to decide where to head for, it's difficult when the only info you have to go on is off the net!! Have been looking at Cleveland recently, it looks quite nice. Have you been out there at all?
> Julie


Hi Jules,
I haven't been there yet my husband has though Ive heard Cleveland is really nice i have a friend moving near there to Alexandra hills. 

we are moving near friends in Budreim but yea very hard to have a good look on the net only gives you an idea what a place will be like all part of making the move i guess . when you planning on heading we are hoping June fingers crossed i might be clutching at straws only with the on line application it is so much quicker. 

Niamh


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

We probably won't be going until 2009 as my eldest is doing her A-levels and will give us a chance to put some more cash away!! but you never know things might change between now and then. If we can sell our house in Bulgaria then we could be on the move alot sooner.
Julie


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jules said:


> We probably won't be going until 2009 as my eldest is doing her A-levels and will give us a chance to put some more cash away!! but you never know things might change between now and then. If we can sell our house in Bulgaria then we could be on the move alot sooner.
> Julie


you should have no problem there Bulgaria is very popular now isn't it is you daughter heading over with you. how did you children take it i have 3 boys my eldest is nearly 7 they are excited but my middle boy is terrified of spiders so we have to work at that. 
Niamh


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

It's a bit complicated, my daughter is nearly 17 (hence making sure we apply now) and has lived with her dad for the past 6 years but has kind of moved in with me now and wants to come to oz. The youngest two are 4 and 5 and like you my youngest is scared of spiders, not such a bad thing though, it will mean she won't go poking them out there!! lol
Julie


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jules said:


> It's a bit complicated, my daughter is nearly 17 (hence making sure we apply now) and has lived with her dad for the past 6 years but has kind of moved in with me now and wants to come to oz. The youngest two are 4 and 5 and like you my youngest is scared of spiders, not such a bad thing though, it will mean she won't go poking them out there!! lol
> Julie


Thats life eh, great she wants to come over with you i have a sister 15 who would come with me if she could but there is no way my parents would let her go ill miss her like crazy she is great with my boys but she will get over for a holiday, 
yea better than him loving them and wanting to hold them all right. im hoping the geckos will do a job on them and i wont see any in the house my dh said he didnt see any in the month he was there so my fingers are crossed


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Everyone
I would say that if you are planning on choosing an agent make sure they are a registered migration agent. You can find a registered agent by looking at themara dot com dot au. For double protection make sure your agent is a member of the Migration Institute of Australia. Depending on where your application will be lodged, it might be handy to have your agent in te same time-zone as the DIAC case officer deciding your application or any other relevant assessing authority (eg TRA, VETASESS). Check out about three to four different agents and choose the one that you feel will handle your matter the best and the one you are most comfortable with. Good luck!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We certainly interviewed 3 migration agents in the UK. The first two said we couldn't get in, the third said we could and explained why. We went with the third one and we arrived here in July this year! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Well done and I hope you enjoy a wonderful christmas in Australia!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Liana and welcome to the forum. 

I know of you from another forum - and it's all good!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, In my point of view, there is no need for an agent.

As all information is well described on DIAC website and for skill assessment, relevant information is clearly available on respective websites.

So, it is only wastage of money to hire an agent. First, when i applied, I thought that it would be very difficult process to go on, but after giving some time to DIAC website. I came to know that they only need reasonable proofs and you have done.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ar.malik said:


> Well, In my point of view, there is no need for an agent.
> 
> As all information is well described on DIAC website and for skill assessment, relevant information is clearly available on respective websites.
> 
> So, it is only wastage of money to hire an agent. First, when i applied, I thought that it would be very difficult process to go on, but after giving some time to DIAC website. I came to know that they only need reasonable proofs and you have done.


We wouldn't be in Oz if it weren't for an agent. The first 2 said we couldn't get in because I didn't have a degree in IT (just loads of experience) so it wasn't until we found the 3rd agent that we knew we could get in. 

We would have paid lots of money and waited a long time just to be rejected if we hadn't used an agent! 

Everyone's situation is different and it's down to each applicant to decide whether or not they need an agent. 

For us it certainly wasn't a waste of money since we would be sitting in the freezing cold UK rather than having been out here since July 2007. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It depends entirely on the case. 

I would use an agent for any case where there is a doubt that the Visa would be granted. They (the agents) know the process and have handled difficulties that may arise.

I didn't use an agent for my PR application (856) but I did use them for my initial entry of Temp Visa (457). 

Only if you are strongly confident that your case is straightforward and you easily make up the points would I do without an agent. Then if any difficulty arose I would contact an agent promptly.

I've never considered agents a 'wastage' as they do provide valuable service and knowledge.



ar.malik said:


> Well, In my point of view, there is no need for an agent.
> 
> As all information is well described on DIAC website and for skill assessment, relevant information is clearly available on respective websites.
> 
> So, it is only wastage of money to hire an agent. First, when i applied, I thought that it would be very difficult process to go on, but after giving some time to DIAC website. I came to know that they only need reasonable proofs and you have done.


----------

